# I Found A Shrimp



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, this is kinda odd...I went to my lfs and bought a bunch of plants one piece in particular was on a small piece of drift wood but it looked good so I grabbed it. So I just got home and now I'm going to put it into my tank and when I take it out a shrimp falls out of the driftwood and back into the bag...not complaining...but what should I do with this thing?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What kind of shrimp? A ghost shrimp? Should be fine... if you have any doubts you can always just toss it... it's only a single shrimp.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

free food just toss it in and see if it lives.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Leave in tank. Cleanup crew, till he gets eatn anyhow.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Idk anything about invertebrates, but from what I found it looks to be a blue cray fish minus 1 claw...kinda concerned he might hurt one of the ps...thing looks pretty cool though...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Good point ksls...heres the subject in question. Hes probably about 3-3.5 inches long


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

dude new tank for that guy he is not food!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

looks like an electric blue N.A. crayfish

stores sell them as blue lobsters


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

no room...and I don't think 4 reds or a sanchezi are a going to be good long term roommates...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

hey there pretty cool crayfish the P's would eventually eat it


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

i'll take it if you don't want it


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

setup a nice 5 gallon or something for it...dope

If u dont want it, let me know, ill take it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If you don't want it i'll take it.

Not really I just wanted to be like the rest.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's one JUMBO shrimp! Those things are usually around $20 if it's this . But I'm no shrimp expert.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> If u dont want it, let me know, ill take it.


Vik, you already have a "shrimp", hands off my "shrimp" lol


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

ok which ever one of you jersey people are closest...pms sent. I just feel bad putting the thing to death even if it has one arm....Oh and I'll be damned before I sit here eating a 35% meat taco for .99 while my fish get a $20 meal...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you got pm


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

dam that's a nice score it's a shame you don't have another tank for him cause they're are actually pretty cool.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea when I was trying to net him he was jetting all over the place backward...kinda funny to watch


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> If u dont want it, let me know, ill take it.


Vik, you already have a "shrimp", hands off my "shrimp" lol
[/quote]

LOL ok, let me see it when u get it.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

well I didn't get it. it went to one of OP's friend







but it's all good as long as it went to a good home.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea, I got a text from her last night, hes in a tank with an oscar and a pleco and apparently hes already running the place...apparently hes got some spunk


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

ha, depending how big that oscar is then it's already food, oscars eat anything, I used to feed mine mcdonalds


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nah the Oscar is small, real small...they are normally god for eating anything in their tank tho


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Oscar's grow big, say bye bye to that Crayfish.

Dono why u gave it away to a tank with Cichlids.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

It's a cichlid with a pleco, it's tiny as hell the thing will be fine for a while


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

There's a good chance that he will grow his claw back. I just learned that first hand today. I bought a feeder crayfish and it only had one claw when I got it last week. Today I woke up to see that he molted his shell, and now has a new claw. And that he's been feeding off of his old shell.. Amazing little creatures. Just thought I would share, so you can let whoever you gave it to that he may not be handicapped his whole life!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Crayfish are cannibals too once I put 30 red crayfish in my P's tank (I know stupid) they were from a river near by and they started attacking and eating

each other the last one who survived lasted for months hiding in a piece of driftwood that was in there we named him darth vader bc he was dark as hell

and big but he eventually got eat'n one day another thing I noticed is when the P's would attack they'd bite there legs off then they'd go straght for

there stomach where there was soft meat


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome, they know were the good meat is.


----------

